# Bolens parts availability



## jarheaddoc (Sep 10, 2012)

I am looking for a bolens garden tractor, preferrably an older one, to use to snow blow my driveway. Ideally, I would like to have a snowblower and a plow blade for attachments, and shaft drive is better than belt drive as far as I'm concerned.

I have heard that the availability of parts for these older machines can be a lengthy and expensive process. I have not done any research for any particular model at this point in time, everything I have seen has been on Craigslist for my area. Any truth to this?

I know the obvious things to avoid, such as overgrown grass around a machine, no motor, rust spots/holes bigger than my pinky, things like that, but what's the subtle stuff for these machines that needs to be looked at so that I get a reasonable project and not a paper weight even the scrap yard laughs at? 


Thanks for your help.


----------

